# At Dona Lola now and loving it



## classiclincoln (Jul 3, 2012)

Checked in Saturday and it's a really nice resort.  Great location, tons of restaurants just in front of the property.  Hung out on the beach Saturday afternoon and Sunday, and by the pool on Monday.  Went to Tangiers, Morocco on the resort "sponsored" tour and driving to Gibraltar and hitting some of the towns on the way back tomorrow.

Will write a review for the Marketplace when we get back.


----------

